# ONR techniques and time



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

as there are so less ONR threads I want to create a new one ;-)

I`m using ONR since last X-Mas (had a really nice x-max wash *g*), the half 32oz bottle is empty now, I would say I had around 10 washes with it.
It`s an awesome product the results are great and I think it converted me to use it the whole year.

I tried different techniques
1.) Prespray -> dwell -> Wash -> blot dry -> Quick Detailier (pannel by pannel)
2.) Spray on the pannel -> mist a mft -> carfully wipe it in one direction (Bucketless)
3.) Prespray the whole car -> dwell -> Wash the hole car -> blot dry -> quick detailer

I must say I don`t feel very comfortable with 1. and 2.
1.) works great but just for the paintwork without the wheels it took minimum 1 hour ;-/
2.) I think I used to much of the product the MFT was fully soaked and it was like method 1. just without bucket.

the last method (3.) I`ve done the first time yesterday and it was a pleasure, and felt very quick but it also takes 40 minutes.

My car is a BMW e90 sedan.

I always read about a 15-20min wash. Would be interesting to know the method you are using and the time you need for the paintwork and the size of your car.


----------



## TrueTriumph (May 3, 2011)

Weather permitting I use method 3 - dwelling time should be at least five minutes, then I repeat the spraying process until water runoffs start - showing that accumulated dirt is being lifted. Takes around 2 to 3 litres of ONR-mix to do the spraying. Large sprayers (mine has a capacity of 5 litres) with a handpump-piston-thingy are much more comfortable. For my Gloria it's around 50 strokes with the piston and I can do the whole car without interruption. "Hand-Sprayers" are far too tiring for this kind of pre-treatment.

Including wheels the spray-wash-dry routine takes 30 min on a Merc S-Class (SWB) with the door shuts also done and some rough cleaning under the hood (more or less a "de-dusting").

Markus


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I use this approach






If the car is very dirty I will prespray. On average, my Alfa 156 takes about 15 minutes or so


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I just brought the 32oz as well though I'm hoping to get significantly more than 10 washes out of it! 

I'm no stranger to waterless wash and this is my primary reason for buying ONR. I will use the bucketless technique and by my calculations diluting it to about 35:1 about 30ml (two capfuls) will make 1l of waterless wash which going by other products I've used should be enough for 3 cars. Given that there are approximately 30 capfuls in a bottle thats 15 litres of waterless wash or 45 cars!

Even if I double the concentration (not recommended apparently) I should be looking at 20ish washes. 

I will only be using ONR on lightly soiled cars and keeping my normal 2bm technique for bi weekly washes where needed. As i don't think waterless washes clear out muck like a good pressure wash does.


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks guys!

maybe some more will post their experiences ;-)


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

1. Pre-spray
2. Wash every panel rinsing sponge with every pass.
3. Dry with MF towels
4. QD

Use 2 buckets and B&Q grout sponges.

If the sun is out I'll wash one panel at a time. Also if the car is heavily soiled I go to the local supermarket and blast the dirt off and then use ONR at home.

Takes me about 20mins to clean my Astra.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

1) Pre spray the section I am doing... 
2) wash with ONR in bucket
3) dry, move onto the next bit
4) Once the whole car is washed and dried, Zaino Z6, Z8

Done... barra bing, barra boom... 20 minutes for an XKR


:thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't pre-spray - instead I load up a sponge with solution, and squeeze it along the top of the panel. This allows ONR to flow down the panel. Do that around the car once, and then start washing the panels as normal with the zymol sponge.

Never found the pre-soak to do anything useful - never magically dropped any dirt to the floor. If I had bugs attached in the summer, I'd go around the car with some 1Z Anti-Insect diluted at 20:1 before I start washing.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

tosh said:


> I don't pre-spray - instead I load up a sponge with solution, and squeeze it along the top of the panel. This allows ONR to flow down the panel. Do that around the car once, and then start washing the panels as normal with the zymol sponge.
> 
> Never found the pre-soak to do anything useful - never magically dropped any dirt to the floor. If I had bugs attached in the summer, I'd go around the car with some 1Z Anti-Insect diluted at 20:1 before I start washing.


I would recommend pre-spray, just in case.


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

tosh: time and car size for your wash would be interesting ;-)


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

pre-wash is a must in my opinion. It loosens all the dirt and you can see it coming loose.

1 cap in a 1.5l sprayer.


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

Here's one 1 did to explain to a bunch of forums how we ONR in the winter(mainly for them, we pressure rinse heavily)


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

fabiano said:


> tosh: time and car size for your wash would be interesting ;-)


Golf Mk 5 - about 20 mins including a dry and QD
Probably another 5 mins on the wheels

I use a 15L bucket with 60ml of ONR
I'm left with 5L at the end of the wash.

I used to pre-spray using a 2L sprayer, all around the car
What I found was either
- fell to the floor immediately, took no dirt with it
- if the car was warm, then ONR evaporated by the time I got back to wash the panel

If you find a pre-spray works, then go for it. Give it a go, and see if it actually makes any difference for you.

A squeeze of the sponge down the panel wets the panel, before you start wiping with ONR solution. You can also reduce the number of times to/from the bucket by using both sides of the sponge before picking up more solution.

This method works for me, because it's relatively safe, but very very quick. There are safer ways, but they're slower, and that's your trade off. I can 'wash' my car twice a week using this method, meaning there is less dirt on my car in the first place every time I wash.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Guys - why is it I keep seeing the sponge technique?

Is there something to it? I dont like sponges for anything other than washing my dishes and dressing my tyres. 

What with the imminent hosepipe ban I was thinking of ONR (like most of the south of England no doubt)

What's your take on just using a MF noodle mitt or lambswool mitt?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

The sponge releases dirt better.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I often wonder how some people manage to wash their car in 15-20 minutes! I don't pre soak the car and it takes me on average 40 minutes to wash and dry with ONR. That's on an average sized hatchback and I've been using this for over 2 years now.

I like to take my time though and don't rush around the car like a loon, so maybe it's just that I'm going to slow or being too cautious. If the wheels only have light dirt I leave them but if they're really bad I will take about an hour to clean those as I can't just do a quick wash on them. I have to get every bit of dirt out from between the spokes, scrub the tyres and the arches.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

But does it not push it down in the first place?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Pezza4u said:


> I often wonder how some people manage to wash their car in 15-20 minutes! I don't pre soak the car and it takes me on average 40 minutes to wash and dry with ONR. That's on an average sized hatchback and I've been using this for over 2 years now.
> 
> I like to take my time though and don't rush around the car like a loon, so maybe it's just that I'm going to slow or being too cautious. If the wheels only have light dirt I leave them but if they're really bad I will take about an hour to clean those as I can't just do a quick wash on them. I have to get every bit of dirt out from between the spokes, scrub the tyres and the arches.


It's about the same for me. Never manage to go under under 1H for a wash.



Matt_Nic said:


> But does it not push it down in the first place?


No, not really. I've been using a sponge (Zymol or Uber from Shinearama) for more than a year and don't have any swirls.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I use a grout sponge and also cut slits across it on both sides. I mainly used ONR on my last car, which was black. Now it wasn't 100% swirl free but I never added anymore than what was already there. I've tried it with a mitt and it was horrible to use, I even use a sponge if I use normal shampoo now. It's all about the user not what's used to clean the car.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Matt_Nic said:


> But does it not push it down in the first place?


If you get yourself a zymol sponge (haven't found a better alternative), you'll be surprised how soft it is when wet, and how little pressure you need against your paint.

All the grout sponges I have (including the recommended ones from B&Q) are too stiff, and you have to press harder against the curve of the panels to get contact. The softer the sponge, the more they deform with less pressure.

Then you only need a single wipe across the panel (along the car). You don't miss anything, and you don't have to go over areas more than once.

A car door should take 5-6 passes in total. The only time I go back for an area is under the door handle. I do two swipes before going back to the bucket (use both sides of the sponge). One panel on the car can be washed and dried in around a minute. 2 mins for the bonnet/roof. Add that all up and you can get it done in 20 mins. Saloon/estate in probably 30.

It's all the extra rubbing/contact with the paint that puts swirls in, so use the least amount of pressure, and the minimum of passes - the upside is that it also takes less time.

Your car does need to be protected (wax, sealant etc) for this to work. I've got Reload on one side, and Finis on the other - both sheet water/ONR, and I've got little to dry when a panel/side is done.

I still wash my car with a bucket and car wash once a month, as I like spending the extra time getting all the details done (normally around the front end and wheels).


----------

